# RR BBQ orders now closed........



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Posted: 04 Aug 2012, 22:01 
well its august now and only two months for finalising the organising, kev can you edit page one to see who wants to book food for the days events please. price will be £5 a head for a burger and hotdog including all onions salad or sauces.

plain lean beef, sauce added at time of building the bun.
chorizo dogs

no more voting or orders being taken.


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Where's the chorizo dog gone? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

sozzz missed it out  is back on ..........................go stand in corner and write numpty 15,000 times gaz he he


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Voted


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

What's this all about then gazzer


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

paulc1 said:


> What's this all about then gazzer


rr day in tewkesbury paul, i'm doing the bbq again for it bud......


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Hi Gazzer,

I'm coming down as a spectator with my son.

I have voted for my food, but could you add a plain burger and plain hotdog, for my son

Cheers

John


----------



## Dingabell (Aug 8, 2010)

Voted for me and the missus Gazzer

Cheers Colin


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Plain burger for myself and SJ please boss! (Yes your finally get to meet her)


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Bikerz said:


> Plain burger for myself and SJ please boss! (Yes your finally get to meet her)


are you sure that's a wise decision ? Lol


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

For who? :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Duggy said:


> Hi Gazzer,
> 
> I'm coming down as a spectator with my son.
> 
> ...


will bring some plains for the kids and gf's wives etc. rest of ya get the vote only....


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Gazzer said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Gazzer,
> ...


Cheers


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Mate, I've voted. Looking forward to sampling your culinary skills.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

looks like it is gonna be plain beef (90%) and chorizzo dogs. as i recall last year loads just arrived so will bring a few more than have booked food...........as some like caney have extras


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> looks like it is gonna be plain beef (90%) and chorizzo dogs. as i recall last year loads just arrived so will bring a few more than have booked food...........as some like caney have extras


Looks like we may have a few more than last year which would be good. We had a few no shows but als one or two drop ins.

Looking forward to the food Gazzer, just try not to set fire to the place this year


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

kev, you always have to spoil my fun!!!! rolling or roaring road........all the same to me m8 :-*


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Hope you are creating the special naga burger for super BS?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

OeTT said:


> Hope you are creating the special naga burger for super BS?


oh i am i am.............dragons blood special for whoever pisses me off the most. and for the real men its on tap to use if ya gonads are big enough


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Added my votes, although its looking pretty set as to what the winning flavours will be.

Provided there is enough for me and the girlfriend to have a burger and hot dog that will be good. I was very impressed by the BBQ skills last year, so I'm sure it will be top nosh again this time


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

hopefully this year i wont be hung over lmao.......... looking forward to meeting you all once again, just make sure you have ordered your food.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Gazzer said:


> looks like it is gonna be plain beef (90%) and chorizzo dogs. as i recall last year loads just arrived so will bring a few more than have booked food...........as some like caney have extras


Bloody cheek,not my fault they're so nice


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Really looking forward to the chorizo dogs, bugger the bhp


----------

